# Eclipse Konsole gibt falsches Java Projekt aus



## Hugenay (6. Okt 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

habe keine Ahnung wie ich das Problem los werde.

Und zwar gibt die Konsole immer die "IOToolsTest" Klasse wieder und nicht die "Aufgabe4Punkt11"

Wie bekomme ich also Eclipse dazu die richtige Klasse in der Konsole wieder zu geben?!?!


----------



## Hugenay (6. Okt 2018)

Ich habe auch schon xmal die Konsole beendet, neu gestarte, mit 2 konsolen fenstern versucht, den verlauf gelöscht und was mir nicht sonst noch so eingefallen ist.
aber nichts hat geholfen...


----------



## Meniskusschaden (6. Okt 2018)

Deine Klasse keine geeignete main-Methode (Signatur passt nicht).


----------



## Hugenay (6. Okt 2018)

Und wie behebe ich das Problem dann??


----------



## stg (6. Okt 2018)

Wie Meniskusschaden schon sagt: 
Vergleich doch mal die Signatur deiner main-Methode mit der main-Methode aus der Klasse IOToolsTest. Was fällt auf?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (6. Okt 2018)

Die Signatur der main-Methode korrigieren. Im Moment erwartet die Methode einen String als Argument, es wird aber ein String-Array benötigt. Also eckige Klammern einfügen.


----------



## Hugenay (6. Okt 2018)

VIELEN DANK!!!

Das war einfach nur ein schreib Fehler den ich die letzen 24 Std nicht gesehen habe -.-

jetzt läufts!


----------

